# México - Eternal Cities - Archaeological sites



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hope you enjoy this compilation of photographs of arquaeological sites in México. I have always been fascinated by ancient civilizations the world over ... 

Pyramid of the Moon, Teotihuacan, State of México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Pyramid of the Incriptions, Palenque, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Kukulcan, Chichen Itza, Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

The Castle, Tulum, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Piramide, Edzna, Campeche


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Pyramid of the Magician, Uxmal, Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Central complex, Tonina, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Pyramid, Yachilan, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Panorama of Comalcalco, Tabasco


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

Great pictures! The temple pyramids were the first skyscrapers of the western hemisphere!

The first picture is amazing, with the rays of the sun beaming out from behind the Temple of the Moon (yes it is the Temple of the Moon - I climbed both the temples of the Sun and Moon and I distinctly remember the temple of the Moon being at the end of the avenue of the dead as shown in the picture).

In two trips to Mexico a number of years ago, I managed to visit three of the sites shown:
1. Teotihuacan
2. Chichen Itza
3. Tulum
Of the three, Chichen Itza is in the best shape, the least restored, and most authentic looking. The temples of the Sun and Moon were heavily "restored" about 100 years ago using additional stones not from the original temples. If you look at the pyramid in Chichen Itza, you will notice that the left-most portion is unrestored. The archeologists in this case only restored the monuments with whatever falled original stones that could be found at the bottom of the pyramid and stopped when they ran out.
The best thing about Tulum is its location, right on the water, a rare thing for the ancient Mayans. It dates from the post-classical period and the workmanship in the structures is not of the highest quality.

My own Mexico photographs remain in that quant format called analog. Someday I will get them digitized.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks DecoJim I did copy and paste and didn't notice ... wish you could share you photographs with us

Pyramid of the Sun, Teotihuacan. Estate of México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Becan, Campeche


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Templo 1, Chacchoben, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Temple, Chicanna, Campeche


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Panorama of Monte Alban, Oaxaca

-------------->


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Temle of the Owl, Dzibanche, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Pyramid, Mayapan, Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

View of Ek Balam, Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Stela, Bonanpak, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Pyramid, Xpujil, Campeche


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

View of El Tajin, Veracruz


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

The Palace, Kabah, Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Panorama of Xochicalco, Morelos


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Pyramid of the Sun, Teotihuacan, Estado de México


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Structure II, Calakmul, Campeche


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Caracol, Chichen Itza, Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Vista de Chilcuntik, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Cuadrilátero de las Monjas, Uxmal


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

View of Mitla, Oaxaca


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Vista of Chac Mool, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Vista de Nonoch Mul, Coba, Quintana Roo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Temple of the Warriors, Chichen Itza, Yucatan


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

awesome, i went to the pyramids of Teotihuacan last year, truly an impressive sight. Do you have any pictures of the pyramid on top of that mountain in Morelos. I think it is called Tezpotlan. To get there one has to climb up the steep mountain for about 1.5 hours, depending on how fast you walk up there. The climb up there is pretty hard and the descend is harder because you try not to loose your balance. Rumor has it that UFO's visit this site often.


----------



## Pete Sampras (Apr 15, 2006)

wow!

This is an awesome thread marte! Mexico is really impressive and rich.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys! glad you enjoyed the photographs ..

@MexAmericanMoose, I will upload some photos of Tepoztlan

I liked the effect of this photo

Governor's Palace, Uxmal, Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Atlantes, Tula, Hidalgo


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

El Palacio, Palenque, Chiapas


----------



## monicaco (Apr 7, 2005)

More please!!!


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)

Ohh! Wow, I hadn't seen this thread...this is just spectacular!!!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Glad you have enjoyed the tour guys ...

Stelas, Yachilan, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Murals in Bonanpak, Chiapas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

View of Labná, Yucatan

​


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

Just amazing pictures ! kay:


----------



## razzor (May 26, 2006)

Incredible! I have visited several places from the pics and let me tell you each one of them have a lot to offer and are very interesting, thanks for the pics marte I've really enjoyed the tour!


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

No doubt Mexico is one the most beatiful and interesting countries in the world. Excelent tour Marte, I enjoy it very much.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Piedra de la Luna, Templo Mayor, Ciudad de México


----------



## hega (Jul 1, 2006)

^^ "coyoxauhqui"


----------



## ChicagoFan (May 25, 2006)

!Muy Bonito! mg:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed the photographs ChicagoFan!

I love the stone work at Yaxchilan, Chiapas


----------



## hega (Jul 1, 2006)

"EL TAJIN" CITY AT NIGHT









(JUST A DREAM)


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

good photos hega, just hope the pyramids don't suffer damages because of the lighting ...

Some photos from Monte Alban in Oaxaca


----------



## angelsubterranio (Sep 2, 2006)

Simplemente espectacular ---Mexico--- gracias :eek2:


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi angel ...

La Quemada, Zacatecas


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

View of Uxmal, Yucatan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Some new updates

Quiahuistlan, Veracruz


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Palace of the Warriors, Chichen Itza


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 18, 2006)

MUYY BIEN marte!!!!!
como siempre tus thread representan muy bn a México!!!


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

Pelenque jan 99
taken with a rolei  by my dad









heres me standing in the door of the temple next to were the above shot was taken from


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Magnificent photographs 1ajs! I really love the effect , it's like you're suspended in time ...


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

marte said:


> Magnificent photographs 1ajs! I really love the effect , it's like you're suspended in time ...


thats why rolei's own


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

View of El Tajin, Veracruz


----------



## Becagirl (Dec 27, 2006)

*Extraordinarias fotos*

Este Thread si me gustó.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers Becagirl 

View of Tzintzuntzan, Michoacan


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

really enjoyed this set of photographs, hope you enjoy it too

estas tomas me parecieron excelentes ... espero que las disfruten


----------



## Miso (Dec 23, 2006)

great photos!!!!!! Excelentes FOTOS!!!! :banana: 

asi da orgullo y gusto ser mexicano!!!! :cheers:


----------



## MasonsInquiries (Jul 18, 2005)

wow, these pictures are breathtaking. that picture in yucatan is awesome!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys, I'm glad you have enjoyed the photos

View of Quiahuiztlan, Veracruz


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Muy bonito!!


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Mexico is the first place in my list of "must-visit-in-my-life" places!

I'm speechless!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Viva México!!!!


----------



## takiro (Nov 30, 2006)

this thread is magic!!


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

i am proud of my country and its beauty


----------



## Angelikada (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW!!! que hermoso es mi Mexico ,gracias por compartir estas fotos
bellas.
Ahora confirmo y deseo regresar a mi Mexico ..espero estar muy pronto
por alla.

Angelica


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

*Magic Mexico !*



marte said:


> View of El Tajin, Veracruz


^^ Mexican archeological sites and pyramids are just unveliable! :cheers:


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome pics i love all of them


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Awesome thread!!!!! Love archaeological sites.... they are mystical, magical and full of history. Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## haruki murakami (Jan 4, 2006)

hermoso simplemente hermoso¡¡¡


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

whoa..how could i miss this thread? wait...it's really old. Hey marte, want to continue?  love all these pictures


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Any more pictures Marte?


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers deneza401, more photograps on the next page


----------

